# Where to find someone to create a plugin for me



## Myownceo727 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys new here. I am looking for someone who can help me create a custom obs plugin that displays tip alerts while streaming on the webcam site chaturbate.  

Basically when someone tips I  would like it to display the number in the bottom right corner and at certain amount say 50 or 100 tokens it would also play some music and maybe display some low graphic fireworks. Can anyone here do this or point me in the right direction


----------



## mudeh_ (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm also interested in learning how to access the chat panel of Chaturbate to log data and trigger different effects based on specific strings of text / tip donations.


----------



## hawt_girl (Aug 14, 2017)

newchloe18 has created a plugin called Stage and it does all this. she is a beast. I've been trying to find the plugin with no luck so far though.


----------



## hawt_girl (Aug 14, 2017)

I don't think her plugin uses chat, i think it pulls the data from her token balance and when a user tips it pulls the name and amount from that text. I've been brainstorming it for a bit but I don't know how to code it.


----------



## staringatstars (Aug 15, 2017)

I have a CB plugin written to capture tip data and can capture anything else (chat, tip msgs, in api app and bot responses....) I have used it to create an OBS tip display for a model. If anyone wants me to create an OBS tip display (or something even more fancy) feel free to contact me. As I have already done the plugin I won't charge too much.


----------



## beautymodel (Dec 28, 2017)

staringatstars said:


> I have a CB plugin written to capture tip data and can capture anything else (chat, tip msgs, in api app and bot responses....) I have used it to create an OBS tip display for a model. If anyone wants me to create an OBS tip display (or something even more fancy) feel free to contact me. As I have already done the plugin I won't charge too much.


I'm looking for a CB script


----------



## staringatstars (Dec 29, 2017)

beautymodel said:


> I'm looking for a CB script


Give me an email, tom131315@yahoo.co.uk and I can send you more info


----------



## FabioH (Sep 11, 2018)

staringatstars said:


> I have a CB plugin written to capture tip data and can capture anything else (chat, tip msgs, in api app and bot responses....) I have used it to create an OBS tip display for a model. If anyone wants me to create an OBS tip display (or something even more fancy) feel free to contact me. As I have already done the plugin I won't charge too much.


Can you please send me more information? email: liaxparker@gmail.com


----------



## CamModelTools (May 23, 2019)

If anyone still stumbles across this post and searches for a OBS Browser Source to display Tip Alerts and Goals, then here is the solution:
Get TipTicker from CamModelTools and try it for 24 hours broadcasting time.
Supported Streaming platform: Chaturbate (MyFreeCams and StripChat will follow soon)
Price for the licensed version: Starting from 20 $/€ for the basic version
No recurring fees, no need to rely on a webservice, low bandwidth usage, low usage of ressources from streaming pc.

Visit us and give us a try!


----------

